# Double coated buns?



## maherwoman (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey guys! 

I started a thread on how much Lumi sheds, and was wondering if y'all could give me more information on double coated buns?

She appears to be a satin to me, but has a lot of foofy wooly undercoat (which she moults out CONSTANTLY, and YEAR ROUND), which is something I was unaware that a satin would have.

Help?

Here's the other thread I did, for reference:

INSANE shedding

Thanks, guys!


----------



## pamnock (Mar 26, 2008)

Satins do have an undercoat - some thicker than others. The undercoat doesn't show off the sheen like the guard hairs do.

Do you have a microscope? The satin coat appears glass-like under a microscope.

Pam


----------



## maherwoman (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't have a microscope right now...but could easily get my hands on one. Would be neat to check out! Thank you!

I'll get more pictures of her to post to see about her being a satin or not.


----------



## pamnock (Mar 27, 2008)

I tried to take a decent comparison photo to show you . . .

The Satin fur (white)is on the right side of the photo - note the glass-like appearance. To the left are a couple thick New Zealand White hairs (they appear blackin the photo because they are so thick thatlight isn't passing through). Scattered throughout are some very fine undercoat hairs - note the difference in diameter from the thick, sturdy guard hairs!


----------



## pamnock (Mar 27, 2008)

I tried to get this one focused a little better . . .


The thick NZ White hair is on the right - with 2 Satin hairs at an angle, and some undercoat hairs scattered throughout.


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 27, 2008)

Awesome Photos Pam!!!! (Should put them in with the Satin breed description!)

You're terrific! :great:Thanks very much!


----------



## pamnock (Mar 27, 2008)

Black Satin Hairs . . .


----------



## LadyBug (Mar 27, 2008)

Holland Lops don't ever have double coats do they? Poor mom, she's so tired of all that hair(Our cat Pickles is double coated and he's huge-he toped out at 21 pounds. that's a lot of double coated cat!)....................

she'd flip if jamie was double coated...................:scared:

AWESOME pics Pam!


----------



## pamnock (Mar 27, 2008)

"Double Coat" in rabbits refers to a new coat growing in under the old one. This can create a false impression of coat density.

Rabbits have 3 types of hair:

undercoat - the fine, fluffy, soft, insulating layer.

awn hair - the intermediate hairs similar to undercoat, but with a straight, long tip.

guard hair - the coarse, strong, hairs that protect the coat.

Pam


----------

